# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  New verandah and span tables

## ozizu

Hi to all. Having completed 2 previous verandah in pitch form but on small scale, time has come for me to do my brothers deck and pergola. Dimensions are 3.6 x 4.8m flat style freestanding verandah, with laserlight on top. 
Proposing to use only 4 posts to support the structure which will be boxed up, and have overhanging rafters, flowing the rainwater over the house gutter. 
Having been looking through the old links and the allan staines manual, have come up with the following specifications for the verandah. 
Size  - 3.6* 4.8m flat
Posts - 4 posts of 90 * 90 into 600d*500l*500w holes filled with handmade concrete
Beams - 4 in total , 240*45 TP 
Rafters - 140*45 TP overhanging by about 40cm one one side only  
My enquiries are: 
1. Due to the verandah being boxed up with the beams, all the posts are going to cut significantly to house the beams. I dont want to stick the beams on the outside of the post for cosmetic reasons, so maybe would going a bigger size in post like 115*115 or 125*125 be an overkill, especially if its freestanding and going to be large beams with a big span. Also is the footing dimensions adequate for a freestanding verandah? 
2. In the Staines manual, it shows that 240*45 TP can span 4.8mtr between the posts. Am i misreading this since that is an awfully long span without a centre post.  
3. I am worried that because it is freestanding that it might need extra bracing on every corner. Is a 90*45 piece of timber sufficient on every corner, plus the speed brace on top of the rafters in a X formation adequate. 
Is there anything else I might need to take into account. Also, the verandah will be protected by the wind slightly since, it is in a set of 3 townhouses in Melbourne. 
Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## rrobor

I believe its law that you need to cross brace it with a straps to opposing corners. If you are puting laserlight on it,  gale force winds will be an issue. Nothing worse than a large laserlight kite floating over your roof. So I think you need to have very solid footings. My other concern is I think you need planning permission especially if it can be seen, or interfere with the outlook etc of others.  If it touches the house for certain you need permission, that it drains to the house,  I dont know if that would count as touching. My advice is chat to the council.  Doing that you wont be left with egg on your face.

----------


## cherub65

MGP 15 will just span, F4 will not because of the roof load if using F4 240 x 70 mm 
use larger post for sure, i would even double them up. So have four in each corner say 300 mm apart then you could brace between with timber slats

----------


## ozizu

> I believe its law that you need to cross brace it with a straps to opposing corners. If you are puting laserlight on it,  gale force winds will be an issue. Nothing worse than a large laserlight kite floating over your roof. So I think you need to have very solid footings.

  So would 600d*500*l500w be adequate.  
Also have been advised by local timber seller that 240*45 will span 4.8, but to be safe, would recommend a laminated beam in the same size. This way, I can sleep easier at nights.

----------

